# Kimber Lifeact



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Just ordered one of these for the wife. She is not comfortable enough to want a CCW and works in a hospital so carrying in and out of work is not an option. Do any of you guys have any experience with Kimber's Lifeact.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

My thread had been moved. I honestly thought I posted it in general discussion. Where did I end up putting it?


Never mind found it.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

xjclassic said:


> My thread had been moved. I honestly thought I posted it in general discussion. Where did I end up putting it?


you originally posted this in the "off topic" area of the forum. Since you're asking a Kimber question, it should be in the Kimber section of the forum.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

I got one for my wife too. Temperature doesn't affect the Kimber the way it does to regular spray ones. In addition to that, it shoots a stream at 90 miles an hour... BG's can't duck out of the way of that... and you still have a second blast from your "double barrel". All and all it's the best concealable OC spray I have seen on the market.


----------

